# Let Panic Go



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Let Panic Go*














View in iTunesPrice: $2.99Category: Healthcare & FitnessReleased: Dec 29, 2009Version: 1.01.0Size: 2.3 MBLanguage: EnglishSeller: James Henry© 2009 James HenryRated 4+Requirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad. Requires iOS 3.0 or later*Description*Designed to interrupt the cycle of thoughts and body sensations that fuel a panic attack. Features- Biofeedback enhanced, to help regain control over breathing- No audio necessary-- visually formatted for rapid access and ease of use- Incorporates mindfulness and cognitive behavioral techniques- Simple instructions with built-in training module- Guided exercise adapts to user's level of reliefTogether these methods make room for the fear to pass, all on its own. Let Panic Go was developed in collaboration with psychiatrists, clinical researchers, medical students and patients. It should not replace professional evaluation-- rather, this app is intended to supplement the user's existing treatment plan. We recommend discussing optimal use of this tool with your health care provider.


----------

